# Sticky  Coming Soon - Reviews in the Pipeline



## WHIZZER

Kenotek Tyre & Plastic Gloss
Colourlock
Valet pro brushes
G3 Pro Bodyshop Detailer and G3 Pro Body Prep Clay Mitt
Ultimate finish Uf8
Clobberizer
Wolf HardBody (sealent), Wolf Bodyguard ( sealent), Wolf Skyclear (glass cleaner)


----------



## Pittsy

Got a few coming up...

*Wax Planet: White Noise and I Wax

Autoglanz: DIY QD kit

Waxed Junkies: Copernicia

Dooka: Glass Cleaner, Shampoo and Fallout Remover
*
So Keep em peeled :detailer:


----------



## Hufty

I've bought a pot of dodo black widow colour charged version of hybrid polish to review.


----------



## Brian1612

Autoglanz DIY kit

Feck's Philosophy H20 deluxe and Professor Plush drying towels.

Tac System fabric cote

Lots of my own purchases I will review also.


----------



## WHIZZER

Nia Airfreshners -


----------

